# Poor Pistachio!



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Pistachio's sore that i talked about on my oyher thread 'worried about the piggies fighting!' has gotten worse and infected
i took her to the vet and she gave us some medicine to syringe feed to her twice a day which i am not lokoing forward to! she also squeeked the loudest i have ever heard her squeek when the vet tried to se it and touch it....
but she also said it may have someting to do with her jaws whihc are very hard to treat:cryin:
i was hoping it was just mites so she would get an injection and it would all be done...............


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

any chance you could get a photo?  poor girl


----------

